# Just Finished Backyard Prep....



## buddogmutt

Planting tomorrow around 10am...1-Lambs Bread...1-Jack Herer...3-Super Silver Haze..just letting soil set-up, so to speak...Hopefully my tent will help keeping pest out...filling it with mantises and lady bugs...so pics of planted plants in the AM...til then...smoke 1 or 2 or 3....


P.S...a few pics of the plants being planted..all LST'd for 4wks indoor


----------



## OGKushman

Wow I can't wait to see! 

Your neighbors must be cool? 

MOJO!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

im in Cali..prop 215 legal up to 16 plants in my county...**** MY NEIGHBORS....LOL..pop in from time to time...im a pic posting fool...lol..and thanks


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

Still just to be safe I see were OG be comin from. Ifin yur neighbors now what yual got goin on out back so will others. What yual plan to do to watch and protect from bein hijacked at night. Just hopin yual stay safe is all no disrespect to ya.

BWD


----------



## drfting07

Im in the same boat as Buddogmutt but its absolutely illegal where i am. Had good luck last year, hoping this year i can double or triple my yield (5 or 6 girls) and still hide it from view.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

Wishin yual safe and happy trails travellin.

BWD


----------



## buddogmutt

thanks and no worries....im ready..2..early warning systems..and the enforcer....and pistol in hand when i investigate any barks i hear...im one of those.."i wish you would"kinda cats...!...


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Right on the hardest work done.. now it just bakes and plant... nice blue pit...


Aloha 
Squidy


----------



## buddogmutt

okay...grow girls...they're all in....


----------



## OGKushman

You sir, got some cajones! Im wishing you a successful grow! :holysheep: 

Man where i live i would either get jacked or have a heart attack protecting them. Freakin ghetto here. Prop 215 or not these kind of people i live around are scandalous.



MOJO for you!!! I hope all goes according to plan. :48:


----------



## buddogmutt

OGKushman said:
			
		

> You sir, got some cajones! Im wishing you a successful grow! :holysheep:
> 
> Man where i live i would either get jacked or have a heart attack protecting them. Freakin ghetto here. Prop 215 or not these kind of people i live around are scandalous.
> 
> 
> 
> MOJO for you!!! I hope all goes according to plan. :48:


 
im the only home owner on my block in their 30's...nice neighborhood...and my neighbors and i are social enough...i live on a court, so only people on my block live here...and all are old..like 5 teenagers..most of'm chicks...and my pit keeps all at bay...he's very unsocial.....thanks to all..but im 100% sure security/theft/police...no issues at all...just the common plant obsticles that come with outside growing...hence the net...


----------



## ston-loc

Hell yeah! Nice dude! We're somewhat close dude, NorCal. Im an OD guy too that 215 legal. Have 3 neighbors. 1 completely blocked off with a wall of jungle. The other 2 can totally see if they looked over the fence. Succeeded my first grow last year without incident. Not super paranoid, but I def look out the window whenever I heard anything, ha. Also I'm a good neighbor that doesn't cause drama. Pretty much mind your business, I'll mind mine. Plus I'm pretty wiley looking, and have a pit bull too. She's a sweetheart. But you jump the fence in my back yard you better have quick reflexes and jump right back where you came from, hahaha.  Good luck dude, and green mojo.


----------



## Rosebud

This will be fun to watch. I'm in.


----------



## buddogmutt

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Hell yeah! Nice dude! We're somewhat close dude, NorCal. Im an OD guy too that 215 legal. Have 3 neighbors. 1 completely blocked off with a wall of jungle. The other 2 can totally see if they looked over the fence. Succeeded my first grow last year without incident. Not super paranoid, but I def look out the window whenever I heard anything, ha. Also I'm a good neighbor that doesn't cause drama. Pretty much mind your business, I'll mind mine. Plus I'm pretty wiley looking, and have a pit bull too. She's a sweetheart. But you jump the fence in my back yard you better have quick reflexes and jump right back where you came from, hahaha.  Good luck dude, and green mojo.


 
lol...thanks bro..and its only 5 plants...


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> This will be fun to watch. I'm in.


 
im soooo glad yo popped in...lol...this is gonna be a good 1


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

mojo for the grow...Do you think they planted far enough apart?..My outdoor starts this weekend..Im so stoked...I grow in my backyard as well..cant wait to see this in October

take care and be safe


----------



## buddogmutt

thats where i put'm so yeah, i feel its enough spacing...they'll be tied down every which way...already LST'd for 4wks indoor..so i think ill be fine...   


P.S...new garden defence weapon...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fox Farms Dont Bug Me® is a fast, effective solution for most common garden pests. Because its active ingredient is Pyrethrum, which is derived from chrysanthemum flowers, it can be applied up to the day of harvest on any fruit or vegetable. Dont Bug Me® kills aphids, whitefly, and other insects on contact by damaging their nervous systems, and even at lower levels it will keep pests away. Best of all, Dont Bug Me® breaks down quickly and does not persist in the environment. FoxFarm is proud to offer a safe, modern, natural insect spray that can be used indoors and out.



Choose a time when wind will not direct the spray away from the plant, and avoid spraying in the heat of the day, when sunlight can cause the product to dissipate quickly. Hold the bottle 12 inches away and spray lightly, being sure to cover both sides of the leaf. Insects must be sprayed directly to be killed, but there is no need to over-saturate the planta little goes a long way.


----------



## buddogmutt

you see what happened when this kid wondered in my yard looking for his lost ball....his parents will mis'm....lol...he just engulphed the poor lil guy...


----------



## 7greeneyes

:ciao: buddogmutt, pullin up my special camouflage beanbag chair for this OD odyssey. Here's to awesome harvest upon completion.


----------



## buddogmutt

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :ciao: buddogmutt, pullin up my special camouflage beanbag chair for this OD odyssey. Here's to awesome harvest upon completion.


 
lol...glad you found this post....no camo needed bro...nothing to hide...pull up a recliner and get comfortable...gonna be a good 1...just came in from LST'n...i unhooked all for 2 days so they could settle...back stressed now bro...


----------



## buddogmutt

okay, just some pics..girls are all LST'd...yall know me..and will remain that way til flowering..couple leaves showing signs of a lil nute burn...adjusting to new soil...no biggie..all in all looking Grrrrrrrrreat!!!


----------



## 7greeneyes

JUST BEAUTIFUL. :aok: You got a stellar lineup there for sure. Very lush and strong lookin' ladies you got there...


----------



## buddogmutt

thank you...they dont seem to mind their new home...


----------



## buddogmutt

okay Hick...where ya hide'n...lol...what are your thoughts thus far...


----------



## buddogmutt

Keeping them low and watching them grow!


----------



## bubba902

Looking awesome budd, 
Man I love that blue pit. He is a tank!!
Wish I could throw em in my yard and not worry lol.


----------



## buddogmutt

lol....thanks...you can use him any time bro...


----------



## buddogmutt

just got my outdoor bodyguards.....10-14 days they'll emerge!!!!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> just got my outdoor bodyguards.....10-14 days they'll emerge!!!!


 

I reckon that be bout the weirdest thing I done herd of or seen!!! Yual can actualy buy that kind of stuff? Man now i sees it all!

BWD


----------



## buddogmutt

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> I reckon that be bout the weirdest thing I done herd of or seen!!! Yual can actualy buy that kind of stuff? Man now i sees it all!
> 
> BWD


 
lol...really?....common defence aginst insects....when trying to avoid pesticides....i'll have some great pics/vids of them eating things in no time..


----------



## SquidyPacheco

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> just got my outdoor bodyguards.....10-14 days they'll emerge!!!!


 
Are those African or Chinese Mantis?? Mantis kill grasshoppers.. when ever i run across a Manti  i catch it and put it in my Veg.. Id check my veg and there would be grasshopper limbs evverywhere... never realesed 300 at a time in a grow.. but Mantis do a great job of keeping flying pest away.. specially grass hoppers..  and yeah great line up of genes..


Aloha
Squidy


----------



## buddogmutt

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Are those African or Chinese Mantis?? Mantis kill grasshoppers.. when ever i run across a Manti  i catch it and put it in my Veg.. Id check my veg and there would be grasshopper limbs evverywhere... never realesed 300 at a time in a grow.. but Mantis do a great job of keeping flying pest away.. specially grass hoppers..  and yeah great line up of genes..
> 
> 
> Aloha
> Squidy


 
honestly i have no idea their genetics...i just got'm...lol...and i only have 5 plants..lol..300 is over kill, its just the way they came...i have a few fellow growers who already said they'd love some...


----------



## buddogmutt

im sure ima have to feed'm grasshoppers from time to time...as im seeing my encloser is really doing a great job keeping pest at bay...


----------



## Rosebud

I hope they don't all eat each other Bud.  Love your grow. Love the enclosure.

Can you get some lacewings?


----------



## kiksroks

Will follow for the inevitable, "Oh noes, I Got Jacked...", post. It will most likely be about 2 or 3 weeks into September just before they are ready.

You think your neighbors aren't gonna have problem with that? You will be able to smell them for blocks! I would feel sorry for you if you actually shot somebody trying to get your stash. Likely they would get a slap on the wrist and you would be looking at Prison Time.

That is not a yard you can freely grow in without inviting some real trouble. I could see a few smallish plants mixed into the veg garden or landscaping but they way you are going at it you may as well put a green neon weed leaf over your house.


----------



## MJ20

Lovin' the mantis idea..no pesticide :hubba:


----------



## ston-loc

kiksroks said:
			
		

> Will follow for the inevitable, "Oh noes, I Got Jacked...", post. It will most likely be about 2 or 3 weeks into September just before they are ready.
> 
> You think your neighbors aren't gonna have problem with that? You will be able to smell them for blocks! I would feel sorry for you if you actually shot somebody trying to get your stash. Likely they would get a slap on the wrist and you would be looking at Prison Time.
> 
> That is not a yard you can freely grow in without inviting some real trouble. I could see a few smallish plants mixed into the veg garden or landscaping but they way you are going at it you may as well put a green neon weed leaf over your house.



Had no problems with my neighbors last year, and had one over 6feet tall... Just gotta know your neighbors are "mind their business, i'll mind mine" kind of people... Just my .02


----------



## PartyBro420

Man... That's so cool.. I'm gonna get an army of Mantis if I ever need pest control... SO COOL!

You've got a good space outdoors there, It's nice that some places in the world aren't such Nazis about something so beneficial.

Green mojo! can't wait to see some "big legged women" heh


----------



## Hick

looking great bud   should be hedges by july


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I hope they don't all eat each other Bud.  Love your grow. Love the enclosure.
> 
> Can you get some lacewings?


 
funny you say that because they will if nothing else is available...but $12 bucks for 300...no biggie!..that will make for great footage to show...i may start hosting mantis fight club...lol


----------



## buddogmutt

kiksroks said:
			
		

> Will follow for the inevitable, "Oh noes, I Got Jacked...", post. It will most likely be about 2 or 3 weeks into September just before they are ready.
> 
> You think your neighbors aren't gonna have problem with that? You will be able to smell them for blocks! I would feel sorry for you if you actually shot somebody trying to get your stash. Likely they would get a slap on the wrist and you would be looking at Prison Time.
> 
> That is not a yard you can freely grow in without inviting some real trouble. I could see a few smallish plants mixed into the veg garden or landscaping but they way you are going at it you may as well put a green neon weed leaf over your house.


..

i love the way folks just speculate with such conviction...and you're only here hoping for the worst...lol..the old Buddogmutt wouldve went off...but ive come to learn misery loves company...I KNOW MY AREA..AND AS LONG AS I'M NOT BREAKING ANY LAWS, WHAT CAN ANY1 DO? How can you attempt to speak on MY neighbors...im in Cali...bud and cali go hand in hand...see you at harvest and we'll see then..but until then stay off my post..i dont wont your negative energy...so KICK ROCKS, AGGITATE THE GRAVEL!!! Dont hate me cause you aint me!!!


lol..and prison time....for shooting some1 who has broken in/on to my property...you better learn your rights..

The Second Amendment (Amendment II) to the United States Constitution is the part of the United States Bill of Rights that protects the right of the people to keep and bear arms. It was adopted on December 15, 1791, along with the rest of the Bill of Rights.

In 2008 and 2010, the Supreme Court issued two Second Amendment decisions. In District of Columbia v. Heller (2008), the Court ruled that the Second Amendment protects an individual's right to possess a firearm, unconnected to service in a militia[1][2] and to use that arm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home. In dicta, the Court listed many longstanding prohibitions and restrictions on firearms possession as being consistent with the Second Amendment.[3] In McDonald v. Chicago (2010), the Court ruled that the Second Amendment limits state and local governments to the same extent that it limits the federal government.[4]

hopefully i'll see YOU in my yard in sept!!!!  wouldnt that be great!!!!







Man suspected of stealing pot plants fatally shot in N. Sacramento

« on: September 23, 2011, 02:38:37 PM »


0


By Peter Hecht
[email protected]
Published: Friday, Sep. 23, 2011 - 12:00

A 29-year-old man allegedly attempting to steal marijuana plants from the backyard of a North Sacramento home was shot and killed early Thursday, and police are investigating the case as a possible homicide.

Sacramento police said Vue Cheng was killed after two residents saw him attempting to steal plants from a home in the 600 block of Morey Avenue.

When officers responded to the 3 a.m. incident, Cheng was found dead of a gunshot wound. He also had blunt trauma injuries to his upper body, said Officer Laura Peck, Sacramento police spokeswoman.

She said two residents of the home, who were not identified, were awakened by a noise in the backyard. Peck said the residents saw Cheng trying to steal marijuana plants and confronted him.

Detectives discovered that the residents legally possessed marijuana for medical use and no one was arrested.

Peck, who said Cheng was unarmed, said the case is being investigated by the homicide unit and crime scene investigators were at the scene Thursday. "We haven't completed the investigation yet. It is still being investigated as a homicide," Peck said.

She said a key determination for authorities will be whether the marijuana-growing residents acted in self-defense or fear for their safety.

"Legally, you have the right to protect yourself or others," Peck said. "Circumstances surrounding your property may be very, very different. Every situation has circumstances that are unique, and those will help us determine whether or not this is criminal 

FOR YOUR READING PLEASURE..YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHO YOUR TLAKING 2!! HERE LEARN SOMETHING,THEN COME SEE ME!!



funny thing is..this isnt my first outdoor grow...i guess you never saw my.."winter grow planted 11-9-11" post on this site with my plants lined along the fence line....!   some people!!!!   

ROSE, i think i handeled that quite well....considering the past...lol...now lets see if he can respect my request to stay off my post...


----------



## buddogmutt

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Man... That's so cool.. I'm gonna get an army of Mantis if I ever need pest control... SO COOL!
> 
> You've got a good space outdoors there, It's nice that some places in the world aren't such Nazis about something so beneficial.
> 
> Green mojo! can't wait to see some "big legged women" heh


 
THANKS brosiff....its not what you do, but how you do it!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

Hick said:
			
		

> looking great bud   should be hedges by july


 
HA HA, you finally made it....thanks, i cant wait!!!


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Looking stellar bud! Cant wait to see them in full veg, as hick said! Lot of interest in the SSH here.


----------



## buddogmutt

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Looking stellar bud! Cant wait to see them in full veg, as hick said! Lot of interest in the SSH here.


 
thanks...and im seeing that...all my interest are with the Lambs Bread...i cant wait to see how she turns out...already sooooo much bigger then the others...the trunk on her looks like a cankle!!(ankle of a fat chick for those who didnt know)...lol


----------



## buddogmutt

so far so good


----------



## Rosebud

They are really taking off Bud. 

Yes, you did a great job not going off.. I am proud of you.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They are really taking off Bud.
> 
> Yes, you did a great job not going off.. I am proud of you.


 
lol....thanks and thanks!!!


----------



## kiksroks

You are a fool if you think that is not going to attract more negative attention than a few lbs of outdoor is worth. You are the problem with Cali's MMJ community, and the reason more states won't decriminalize. If your neighbors aren't a problem what about their pool guys, bug guys, painters, roofers, etc. etc. 

Like I said, I will follow this for the inevitable. . . 

And yeah, real big man you've become . Trolling my other threads with personal attacks because I had the nerve to warn you about your oversight. I may be the only one saying it but I have no doubt that the background of your pictures had most members thinking  ***? Stay Classy buddy.

I hope you do shoot someone in your "garden". You would fit right in on the yard where your hard *** attitude might get you respect, at least until somebody stabbed you in the face with a soldering iron . It won't on the internet or in real life, but keep trying.:cool2: 

TLDR;
**** Off Douche Bag


----------



## kiksroks

A little more investigation reveals the truth:



			
				Sacromento Police Dept. News said:
			
		

> Arrests Made in Morey Avenue Murder
> 
> The Sacramento Police Department has arrested Vanna Nomesiri and her son, Chinda Nomesiri, for charges related to the death of 29-year-old Vue Cheng.
> 
> On Thursday, September 22, 2011, at 3:11 a.m., officers responded to the 600 block of Morey Avenue on a call of a male who had been shot. Upon arrival, officers discovered Cheng, who was declared deceased at the scene.
> 
> The Sacramento Police Department's Homicide Unit and Crime Scene Investigations Unit responded to the scene. At this time, detectives believe that the two residents were awoken by noise in the backyard. The residents found at least one male (Cheng) attempting to steal marijuana plants from the backyard. The two residents confronted him.
> 
> When officers arrived, they found Cheng with a gunshot wound and injuries to his upper body consistent with blunt force trauma. It has been determined that Cheng died as a result of the gunshot wound and thus, Vanna was arrested and charged with involuntary manslaughter. Chinda was arrested and charged with assault with a deadly weapon. Both arrests took place on Wednesday, October 5, 2011, at 9:55 a.m., at the Public Safety Center, 5770 Freeport Boulevard, Sacramento, CA. Booking photographs are not available due to the on-going investigation.
> 
> The Sacramento Police Department urges anyone with information pertaining to this crime to contact dispatch at (916) 264-5471 or Crime Alert at (916) 443-HELP (4357) or text in a tip to 274637 (CRIMES). Enter SACTIP followed by the tip information.  Callers can remain anonymous and may be eligible for a reward of up to $1,000.



That is the rest of the story you posted. Worth a few lbs of outdoor? Not to me. . .

Also, the second amendment guarantees your right to own guns not protect your *property* with them. There are only a few states that allow deadly force to protect *property* and Cali is not one. As the homeowners in the above story found out. 

YOU NEED TO KNOW THE LAWS YOU QUOTE. Did you even read the article you posted? It was HOMICIDE.

pwnd


----------



## buddogmutt

lol....get a life! stay off my post...worry about your many problems in your grow and leave my success alone...you're a waste of time....if you put half as much effort in your grow as you do hating on my beautiful, successfull, ever so thriving ladies...you wouldnt be having the issues you are that has your sorry looking plant dying....so redirect your energy to what you call "a grow" and get it right..and maybe next time you see what you cant have or do it may not hit such a sensitive nerve...but looking at that crap you have going...your far from happy days...lol..see ya, and wouldnt wanna be ya!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

and the news report was to simply show people are getting killed for lurking around backyard grows...thats it!!!...maybe in the trailer park you live in theft is a concern...but not here...no ghetto,hood,project...in my city..not even section 8 housing(low income housing)...this IS NOT MY FIRST OUTDOOR GROW!!! and i posted that one as well...all you have to do is stay away from my post...why is that so hard..YOU'RE NOT WELCOME HERE!!!..ima go red again Rose..lol...how much am i to take from this failed plant killing individule???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   we have an "Ignore" feature here...maybe both yall should look into it...We dont take kindly to "Bashing" memebers in they thread...nuff said


:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Gardens looking nice...your in for some Monsters bro


take care and be safe


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:   we have an "Ignore" feature here...maybe both yall should look into it...We dont take kindly to "Bashing" memebers in they thread...nuff said
> 
> 
> :watchplant:


 
i cant tell...he came in BASHING!!!!!..has remained in a bashing mentality.....not a word spoken about it.....and this is my posting on my grow..so the yall in your post applies to one person...so direct your comments accordingly...there is no yall!!!!!  only him!!!!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

and YES!!!!!!!!!!! IM obviously in DEFENCE MODE at the moment!!!...i go through the trouble of posting pics and info for all to enjoy...just to be assaulted for no reason other then..envy,jealousy or plan old misery wanting company...and what..im wrong for getting offended and defending my post?...those who know me, know!...im not the one!...i'll go RED in a heartbeat...and i'm not ignoring anything!!! i want all to view my post to see what kind of person KICKROCS really is..IMO..he's not worthy of help! how can you wish and hope for what he has on my grow and even exspect help from others is beyond me!!!! I THOUGHT IT WAS ALL ABOUT "GREEN MOJO" TO ALL????????...hypocrites!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

Bud, we got it. Breathe and let it go. Breathe, preferably marijuana infused air. You made your point, he made his. You can do it. really.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rose...i tried...ask respectfully to not return...i mean, DAMN!...All im doing is sharing my outdoor grow!!! that's it...but im lighting up now...got sum special Ed's Hash plant mixed witta lil blue berry diesel bubble hash...and medicating as we speak!!!!...im done wit it...how's your day"...lol

just ran a hash batch....effin DYNOMITE!!!...lol...you know what?...my bad...id hate me too!!!...lol...and with that...im DONE on the matter...


----------



## kiksroks

Advising that your situation is asking for trouble is not bashing. Which is why my posts are still here. Unlike yours in my other thread. You don't know me or anything about me so try to keep your ASSumptions to yourself. 

You also know nothing about the MMJ laws in your state. It is illegal to even keep a firearm on the same property of a legal grow. And yeah, in your example of justifiable shooting a 51 year old lady and her son ended up charged for the killing.


----------



## buddogmutt

kiksroks said:
			
		

> Advising that your situation is asking for trouble is not bashing. Which is why my posts are still here. Unlike yours in my other thread. You don't know me or anything about me so try to keep your ASSumptions to yourself.
> 
> You also know nothing about the MMJ laws in your state. It is illegal to even keep a firearm on the same property of a legal grow. And yeah, in your example of justifiable shooting a 51 year old lady and her son ended up charged for the killing.


 
Bro...GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...YOU'RE A FAILED GROWER...HOW CAN YOU ADVISE ME OF ANYTHING...YOU DONT KNOW ME..YOU CANT EVEN HELP YOURSELF!!!!..AS STATED B4 THIS IS NOT MY FIRST GROW!!!HEALTHY PLANTS STAY IN MY YARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...ALL ARE DATE STAMPED..FOLKS HERE REMEMBER THIS GROW.....YOU'RE 100% IGNORANT TO MY SITUATION AND YET YOU TRY AND TELL ME WITH SUCH CERTIANTY MY NEGETIVE OUTCOME!!!...LOL...BEEN HERE!!!DONE THIS!!!!STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

prove me wrong and come in my yard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiksroks

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> Bro...GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...



In the interest of protecting other members from your ignorant posts regarding the MMJ and gun laws of our state and proper legal grow etiquette I humbly refuse.

Have a nice day.


----------



## buddogmutt

LOL....i gotta groupy....not groupie...but groupy!



Groupy...Urban Dictionary 

17 up, 9 down 





A young woman, often under age, who will do anything to get closer to a person of high status, such as an up and coming rap star. They will often resort to sex but can use other methods such as obsessive research and knowledge concerning the "likes/dislikes," habits, pet peeves, and other trivia concerning the idol.

Originates from groupie, but spelled with a 'y' for 'young', signifying that the groupie is underage or younger than the idol.


----------



## buddogmutt

kiksroks said:
			
		

> In the interest of protecting other members from your ignorant posts regarding the MMJ and gun laws of our state and proper legal grow etiquette I humbly refuse.
> 
> Have a nice day.


 
My ignorance...lol...i'll SHOOT a crop ripper for effin around in my yard is the point....you're ignorant to that fact,or simply hold you at gun point and let my dogs rip you apart...either way...I WIN!!!which is all im telling you...as stated..the clip is just to show its been happening...and look at my crop...unlike you, i cant hrlp but have a great day...lol..once again, unlike you!


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat: Well said


----------



## Rosebud

I was just going to say well said too drfting...great minds.
Very well said.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: ROSEBUD! sorry...i get excited

Great minds indeed!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi drifting, good to see you, Lets hijack this thread, want to???


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi drifting, good to see you, Lets hijack this thread, want to???


 

Im In


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

we like sitting in our LAwn chairs and :watchplant:  and :bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

come on *budd*...show us some more back yard porn


----------



## buddogmutt

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> hey wait a minute . . . peace, man
> 
> First off, I'm still a right coaster . . . but I got two sibs out there in ED Hills, right up by the lake not far from you.  My sis has plants in her yard every year - and she also has a PhD, so I figure she's smart enough to assess her own risk and make that decision all by herself.  I might tell her be careful, but I sure wouldn't call her fool or presume to tell her what she oughta or oughta not do . . .
> 
> We all love this forum cuz its a safe place to learn, share knowledge and express our opinions about cannabis.  Most everybody on here goes out of their way to be friendly, helpful, open-minded and non-judgemental . . . that's just the cannabis way . . . so I gotta express my friendly helpful opinion on this thread . . .
> 
> *kiksroks*, you came in here and started right off by throwin' bombs at this dude.  If he's taking some crazyazz risk by puttin' up plants in his yard, that's no skin off your nose.  You're still free to grow in whatever way you feel is safest and best for you - or to not grow at all.  You didn't just throw up a short comment about your concern for his setup, you went off and really tried to provoke him.  Go back and read your first post here and think about it, man - I think you were outta line . . .
> 
> . . . and *budd*, I'm hella jealous of you  After all the sloggin' thru beaver meadows and wadin' thru pricker thickets and thrashin' thru fallow fields I've done in my years as a guerilla, it sure would be nice to just sit in my lawn chair all summer sippin' a beer and watch 'em bust out big . . . so please don't let some small-time provocateur get your blood pressure up . . . if you're comfortable with your situation, then just ignore the ignorance and continue to entertain the rest of us - who are sittin' by watching and cheering you on toward chop time . . . peace
> 
> p.s. I'm bettin' that lambs bread is gonna be tha schnitz :48:


 
YOU!...are absolutely correct..and thanks...hopefully prop215 will reach your state and give you the ease you so richly deserve while growing...and thanks again...i'll keep posting pics and updates....AND THAT LAMBS BREAD...lol...im soooo wondering about....doing great..still got 2 of them indoor...so...it'll be nice to see the diff between the 2 in & outdoors....thanks again!!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi drifting, good to see you, Lets hijack this thread, want to???


 
now Rose how can you hijack whats already yours.....my thread is all our thread!!!!....lol


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Hey BDM, 4u! Hows everyone doing?

Check it OUT! http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=769564&postcount=132


----------



## Rosebud

*4U* wish I was sittin in your back yard with ya smoking a joint or your choice of delivery. 
I love your yard, and the hay and the tricky covers the rain you get. 
Ok, I think we did it.


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im In


 
i like what im seeing!!!!!!


----------



## drfting07

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im In



Hell Yeah! :icon_smile:


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> come on *budd*...show us some more back yard porn


ask and you shall recieve...lol....


----------



## drfting07

4u, in the last pic, is that a 1 gallon squirt bottle? :holysheep: I NEED ONE!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> 4u, in the last pic, is that a 1 gallon squirt bottle? :holysheep: I NEED ONE!


 


:rofl:


looks like it huh?...but no...its a milk jug and the spray Bottle is behind it...I do have a 1 gallon pump srayer  i like it and got it at Home Depot..


okay *budd*....sorry  you can have you thread Back...:giggle:   ill pop in from time to time my friend

take care and be safe


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> we like sitting in our LAwn chairs and :watchplant:  and :bong:


 
lol..you got that right


----------



## buddogmutt

Okay, the girls will be growing upward now..i like the horizontal length ive started them off at..now(leaving current anchors inplace)its time for some vertical growth...once they reach 18-24 inches vert height...i'll start bending.....gonna be a fun ride...its a beautiful  88' today....sun's shinning bright...i'll take sum pics early evening and get sum better shots....


----------



## buddogmutt

okay...so 15hrs total day light wasnt enough to keep plants in veg....exactly 11 1/2hrs direct......and 3 1/2 indirect...wasnt enough...my girls are starting to flower...i guess comming from 18/6 indoor....15 couldnt do it....at least they got the veg time they did...im not upset by any means....plenty of bud sites from LSTing...cant wait to see how it turns out...funny thing is it was enough to re-veg my budding plant....go figure!...all anchors have been removed....! upward they go


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

they will reveg when the hrs of light increases...they will be fine...nice and green

:48:


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> they will reveg when the hrs of light increases...they will be fine...nice and green
> 
> :48:


 
thing is...acording to the sunrise/sunset chart i'll get 1 more hr of light this and the beginning of next month then they start going to a 12/12 time frame...acording to the SR-SS Chart...even if they dont..id still be fine with it...they look great unanchored growing upward..


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> 
> looks like it huh?...but no...its a milk jug and the spray Bottle is behind it...I do have a 1 gallon pump srayer  i like it and got it at Home Depot..
> 
> 
> okay *budd*....sorry  you can have you thread Back...:giggle:   ill pop in from time to time my friend
> 
> take care and be safe


 

lol...i never did mind the little things.....its all good to chat amongst yourselves


----------



## buddogmutt

just a couple pics


----------



## buddogmutt

still trucking along


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

where the heck you live bro?...them ladies flowering...mine are just getting ready for some Summer vegging...looks very nice..


----------



## buddogmutt

Cali....eastbay....and thanks...i just dug one up in an attempt to re-veg..im thinking..comming from 18/6 straight to natures schedule(which is more then 12/12...more like 15/9 in my area...12direct/3indirect)was still too far from the 18/6 to keep veg going..next time i'll go 18/6---16/8---14/10 indoor and see next year...lol...but they look great...glad i LDT'd the 5wks indoor prior to putting them out..at least i got that veg growth...and plenty of bud sites...and now the one in re-veg...all will be okay...


----------



## buddogmutt

okay heres my thoughts....i believe they started flowering comming from 18/6 to natures schedule...even though natures schedule is still a veg schedule it was less then 18/6 so flowering begun..now the plants are realizing its still too much sun to complete flowering so they've re-veg'd and are now growing at natures rate...bud production has stopped and vert/veg growth is underway...what yall think?


----------



## Rosebud

I think they look fabulous. The ones I took outside are doing the same thing. Looks great Bud.


----------



## dman1234

With a 3 month veg ahead of them they are going to be monsters by the time they flower again.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I think they look fabulous. The ones I took outside are doing the same thing. Looks great Bud.


 
thanks Rose....


----------



## buddogmutt

dman1234 said:
			
		

> With a 3 month veg ahead of them they are going to be monsters by the time they flower again.


 
lol...sounds great..i was hoping the same thing...its a trippy plant to watch grow..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I agree ..you will have some monsters..better think on some supports brother:aok:


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I agree ..you will have some monsters..better think on some supports brother:aok:


 
lol...a problem im looking forward too...thanks


----------



## drfting07

Looking good BDD. You've got it my friend!


----------



## FUM

is that netting or plastic covering that you have there?


----------



## buddogmutt

thanks.....


----------



## CasualGrower

MAN!!!!   I cannot wait till I move out of the city...  

LOOKIN Great!


----------



## buddogmutt

FUM said:
			
		

> is that netting or plastic covering that you have there?


 
screendoor netting.....


----------



## Rosebud

You are doing great bud. They look very happy, as I am sure you do.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> You are doing great bud. They look very happy, as I am sure you do.


 
Thanks Rose, you know im grinning ear to ear....lovin every minute of it...


----------



## 7greeneyes

Man, they will produce for sure, there buddogmutt. will be epic come harvest time :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

do you have that screen over them as well as around?...you may want to tie them down again my friend if they have a cieling:aok:  looks to be a jungle comeing by September

take care and be safe


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> do you have that screen over them as well as around?...you may want to tie them down again my friend if they have a cieling:aok:  looks to be a jungle comeing by September
> 
> take care and be safe


 
they are totally enclosed in that netting and i m ready to tie down...honestly im wanting them to get big..i can always add height to my encloser...i made it adjustable just incase......the super silver haze must have a shorter finishing time...budding nice...the jack herer and lambs bread are just starting to bud THC production looking good(cant wait to run a bubble hash batch)...not a insect in sight..all are healthy.......all in all i think everything is okay...what yall think...


----------



## 7greeneyes

Just stellar there bdm. Lookin' impeccably proper :aok:


----------



## buddogmutt

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Just stellar there bdm. Lookin' impeccably proper :aok:


 
thanks 7greeneyes....comming from you that means a lot....!


----------



## buddogmutt

okay....i just like how the pics look at this time of day....the indirect sun hrs....pics taken ay 8pm today and still that much light out...you can see the sky in a couple pics...outdoor looking like indoor buds...thats gotta be a good sign...lol..yall know ima picaholic....


----------



## buddogmutt

Lambs Bread budding looking weird...frosty...but weird...cant wait to see how this ends up....any of you had a plant that started like this?...any thoughts or predictions....?


----------



## buddogmutt

every day they seem to get bigger and bigger...i think that explains why i called the budding weird looking...going through the flowering stretch and budding...its like puberty...lol..looking funny til maturity kicks in...u see in the pics my fence just got replaced...shouldve seen the faces on the workers and neighbors...lol...all smiles..as it turns out my neighbors smoke so i'll be giving them a lil sample of finished product...lol..


----------



## buddogmutt

From the outside looking in.....


----------



## Rosebud

:icon_smile: :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## buddogmutt

hey rose...i just finally found one of my bodyguards on patrol...hard to find the lil killas...they lay and ambush....cool pic though!!


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, he is so very cute. What posture he has! He takes his job seriously. Looking great.


----------



## buddogmutt

lol...im a proud parent....a face only a parent can luv...lol....thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *budd*

did you bring the MAntis in or did they find they way themselfs?...and another thing...did you take out stock in window screen:shock:


----------



## buddogmutt

they've already reveged...all but the Super Silver Haze...so im just letting them do their thing...its all in natures hands..according to the sun rise/set calender my days hrs will stay the same til mid-late july...so if their budding now i cant see a reveg in the future..


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *budd*
> 
> did you bring the MAntis in or did they find they way themselfs?...and another thing...did you take out stock in window screen:shock:


 
i incubated and put in...there's hell of them in there..100-200...but they ambush their pray...so hiding until they pounce...hard to find and still so small at the moment...


----------



## buddogmutt

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> they've already reveged...all but the Super Silver Haze(will be done in a month or so)...so im just letting them do their thing...its all in natures hands..according to the sun rise/set calender my days hrs will stay the same til mid-late july...so if their budding now i cant see a reveg in the future..


.....


----------



## ston-loc

Mine did this here in NorCal last season dude. Well the first 2 I started. Look at my sig from last years grow. Mine took a loooooongg whole until they revegged, and then didn't flower again until fall harest. I bet your still in for a long reveg come a month or so from now dude. I did manage to get a decent double harvest off the one of mine though.


----------



## moaky

i like to give a little extra nitrogen a couple days after transplant when losing time.   It will slow the flowering and allow them to stay in veg or reveg faster.  next time i guess.  looks great good luck.  sativa's need longer flower anyways and if there early rain it would be nice to be ahead


----------



## buddogmutt

i have so got it figured out...plants are definitely in re-veg...i was wondering because i saw no signs of a re-veg until today...so aparently theres a stage of just stagnated growth as the plant goes from budding to a reveg...Even the Super Silver Haze is in reveg....i was hoping to get a few premature buds off...but as you can see they never got mature enough for a premature picking...so now the heights should really start kicking in....gonna be a fun ride now that reveg is official!!!

and man, the one with the goofy bird in the pic is one plant...that baby is going to be a beast....


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah man, that's what I was thinkin. They're definitely gonna look funky, just wait. Green mojo dude


----------



## buddogmutt

Thanks......


----------



## buddogmutt

just a lil update..growth looking funny as ever..


----------



## buddogmutt

quick update


----------



## buddogmutt

thanks...and no....just love my girls


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looking good *dogmutt*..a few more weeks and you should see regular leafs on that reveg:aok:


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> looking good *dogmutt*..a few more weeks and you should see regular leafs on that reveg:aok:


 
thats what i was figuring...in my other thread im documenting the reveg stages...and you can see the what were once single leaves go to 3 then 5...so im learning those single leaves are only single for a week by the 7th-10th day..their 5 blade leaves...


----------



## Rosebud

That is just what my reveg medicine woman looks like. and the clones i just took. Hope it doesn't stress the clones too much.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> That is just what my reveg medicine woman looks like. and the clones i just took. Hope it doesn't stress the clones too much.[/q
> 
> 
> .....its a strange process to watch....


----------



## buddogmutt

found one sun bathing...notice how much bigger theyve gotten..and the Super Silver Haze


----------



## buddogmutt

second egg hatched...like clock work


----------



## Rosebud

Great pic Bud, I have never seen that before.


----------



## dman1234

wow thats kool, interesting pics, im gonna go ahead and assume mantis are benificial bugs, very cool.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Great pic Bud, I have never seen that before.


 
thanks Rose......


----------



## buddogmutt

dman1234 said:
			
		

> wow thats kool, interesting pics, im gonna go ahead and assume mantis are benificial bugs, very cool.


 
Check it out...best all natural pest control...



*Praying Mantids  make fun garden pets. Mantids eat anything and everything they can catch! They constantly entertain observers while they eat insects all summer long. *
*Mantids eat most pest insects. Mites and their eggs are the preferred diet of these general predators. They also devour aphids, thrips, flies, maggots, small caterpillars, leafhoppers, grubs and other soft-bodied insects. Mature mantids feed on larger caterpillars, earwigs, chinch bugs, sow bugs, beetles, grasshoppers, and other larger insects. Mantids stay in your garden and wait for an insect to walk by. They then grab it with their strong grasping forelegs and begin munching away.

They make fascinating pets and are fun to watch. Praying Mantids are to shipped gardeners as egg cases, each of which contains about 200 baby mantids. 

BACKGROUND INFORMATION: The Chinese mantid is one of the largest mantids. A big female can grow to a length of up to 10.5 centimeters (over 4 inches!).  The front legs are modified for capturing prey with lightning speed. Rows of sharp spines on the inside of the legs prevent the prey from escaping. Mantids often hold their front legs in a praying position, thus the name - praying mantid. Males praying mantids can fly but females can not.  *


*Mantids range in color from bright green to brownish-gray. They are the only insects that can look over their shoulder. Mantids are well equipped for camouflage. Many have a leafy, twiggy appearance. They range in size from 3/4 " to 5 inches long.*

*FEEDING: Mantids are predators and feed largely on other insects and invertebrates. They will eat just about anything, which means they are just as likely to eat a leafhopper as a honeybee. The smaller the mantid, the smaller the prey it eats. Most mantids need to eat at least one cricket or large bug per day. The exact number and size of the bugs a mantid needs to eat will depend upon the size of the mantid and how hungry it is. Young mantids eat small fruit flies, pinhead crickets, and other very small insects such as aphids.*​

​


----------



## buddogmutt

super silver haze still budding nicely....everything else still revegging....


----------



## buddogmutt

just added N to help in the reveg


----------



## buddogmutt

just added 3more indicas...(1)..Pot of Gold....(1)..Afpak...(1)Platinum Bubba Kush


----------



## buddogmutt

just an update...still growing/vegging.....looking good...plants are getting bigger


----------



## buddogmutt

a revegging garden is an ugly garden...lol...but still going...


----------



## Rosebud

Those single leaves are weird huh, you are right though, no harm, they will come out monsters. A little more green mojo to you Bud.


----------



## buddogmutt

thanks Rose......


----------



## buddogmutt

just a lil update....still in reveg...gonna end up being too big...im glad the top is a pop off....gonna start bending branches..so it'll be a LST of a already LST'd raised plant..so LSTX2


----------



## 7greeneyes

:aok: keeper up, they look sick (sick as in good)


----------



## buddogmutt

lol...thanks greeneyes....


----------



## buddogmutt

sum better pics....i like my dog in the others.....heres the plants


----------



## Red eyed gardener

Dood i grew super silver haze last year outdoors and indoors.Im gonna get some more seeds for next year and try to get a seed crop off that way i will allways have some seeds.


----------



## Red eyed gardener

Growing northern light and a oldschool cross of columbian and hawaiian sativa this  year.:icon_smile:


----------



## buddogmutt

sounds good....good luck to ya


----------



## Irish

i held my girls back longer indoors this spring before i put them out so reveg did'nt set up on me. we usually put them out 4/20 if snow is gone, but held off til 5/20 i think this year, and it worked out well...give that a try next summer with your potted girls bud-dog-mutt. 

mojo for your grow.


----------



## Capone

Flora Nova part 1 helped my already flowered babys grow vigorously. Juss a heads up. GL


----------



## buddogmutt

Irish said:
			
		

> i held my girls back longer indoors this spring before i put them out so reveg did'nt set up on me. we usually put them out 4/20 if snow is gone, but held off til 5/20 i think this year, and it worked out well...give that a try next summer with your potted girls bud-dog-mutt.
> 
> mojo for your grow.


will do...great tip...thanks Irish


----------



## buddogmutt

just a lil update...still in reveg


----------



## 7greeneyes

:yay: lookin real good there buddogmutt, stay the course my friend.


----------



## Rosebud

You have real leaves again, congrats.. Now for the fun to begin.


----------



## Irish

they are coming around nicely now bdm. 

capone, bdm's plants were revegging. no amount of nutes will make it stay in flower. just saying...


----------



## ozzydiodude

If anything over feeding the plant while it is re-vegging can cause problems of the worst kind. The dreaded hermie comes to mind seen a few ppl cause that problem


----------



## buddogmutt

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :yay: lookin real good there buddogmutt, stay the course my friend.


 

will do Eyes!...


----------



## buddogmutt

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If anything over feeding the plant while it is re-vegging can cause problems of the worst kind. The dreaded hermie comes to mind seen a few ppl cause that problem


 
no worries here.....kinda hard to over feed in 90+ degree weather...only fed alaskan fish..high N for veg(requiored)...done with that...now only on h20 and vf-11..budding should begin start of next month...plus i have great genetics....main cause for the herms....week genetics!


----------



## tastyness

great pics and informative grow.  I plan to reveg some of my plants and knowing how they will look really helps.  I think without this group I would have freaked at the single leaves coming up and given up. 
I love the idea of pet insects- are they cool or kinda creepy?

thx
~t~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


:watchplant:


:48:


----------



## buddogmutt

tastyness said:
			
		

> great pics and informative grow.  I plan to reveg some of my plants and knowing how they will look really helps.  I think without this group I would have freaked at the single leaves coming up and given up.
> I love the idea of pet insects- are they cool or kinda creepy?
> 
> thx
> ~t~


 
im glad this thread was able to provide that for you!....i came in(the forum) with a hell of a start...lol..those that know..know!...and after all the hoopla these folks were still great! and soooo helpful and informative in my early stages(not too long ago)im glad to hear im apart of such a helpful team!...and yes..the mantis is a trip...lol


----------



## buddogmutt

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> 
> :watchplant:
> 
> 
> :48:


 

lol...i see ya!


----------



## buddogmutt

still here...in full bud session


----------



## tastyness

Great update.  Fabulous pictures
I can't remember- did these first go indoors when flowered and then revegged outside?  Really encouraging me to give this a try.


----------



## buddogmutt

Yes....and thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:48:


Magic time


----------



## buddogmutt

just a pic update...all's going great....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looking great...what ya feeding them these days?

:48:


----------



## buddogmutt

thanks...h20 only for the past month....and elenors VF-11 for the grow until last month


----------



## Rosebud

Are they wonderful in person?  Do they smell great? How excited are you.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Are they wonderful in person?  Do they smell great? How excited are you.


 
hey rose...yes they are...lol...smelling GREAT!  with the multi-strains the smell is wonderful....and very excited!!..counting down the days...


----------



## buddogmutt

and yall know me...im looking forward to  bubble hash ima get from all the trim and baby buds...im gonna have a boat load....


----------



## Rosebud

Pretty fun time Bud. Enjoy.


----------



## nouvellechef

You have PM and mites?


----------



## buddogmutt

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> You have PM and mites?


 
PM....no....mites..no....


----------



## buddogmutt

one plant had a couple caterpillers that caused a couple brown spots...and that white on the leaf was dried epsom salt water


----------



## nouvellechef

ahh


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

lookin nice, BDM :cool2:


----------



## buddogmutt

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> lookin nice, BDM :cool2:


thank you


----------



## tastyness

Very pretty.  It's really cool when they start to smell.  One of mine in the tent burst into full flavor bloom today (plus I'm over a bit of a cold I've had) - yummy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> and yall know me...im looking forward to  bubble hash ima get from all the trim and baby buds...im gonna have a boat load....




:lama:


----------



## grass hopper

is that a spot of mold on pic.#1 ,dated yesterday,3:59pm??great pics.puddle of drool on the floor   everybodys so cool pics.


----------



## buddogmutt

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> is that a spot of mold on pic.#1 ,dated yesterday,3:59pm??great pics.puddle of drool on the floor   everybodys so cool pics.


 
no...a little leaf discoloration....its actually little yellow dots...came out wht in pic...im pulling the two indicas...pics 1 and 6 in a week...so im not really trippin...too late in the game too..


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hey BDM will you show a full-on shot of the lambs bread ??  That's my fav


----------



## buddogmutt

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> hey BDM will you show a full-on shot of the lambs bread ??  That's my fav


 
here she is


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

WOW dude, I am green with envy . . . awesome looking plant !! :cool2:


----------



## buddogmutt

thanks....


----------



## buddogmutt

pest control at its best.....gotta love it....my babies have grown


----------



## buddogmutt

just cut it down.....trimming now....this chapter is done...lol..


----------



## Rosebud

Very nice Bud, great grow and good journal.


----------



## grass hopper

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> just cut it down.....trimming now....this chapter is done...lol..


 
so exciting!!  nice job! great journal!!!!

       THANKS!:lama:


----------



## HemperFi

Great growing Bud -- enjoy....

Peace


----------



## tastyness

Right behind you.

Nice job.  Gorgeous and inspirational.
Looking forward to the update on yield.


----------



## buddogmutt

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Very nice Bud, great grow and good journal.


 thanks Rose


----------



## buddogmutt

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> so exciting!!  nice job! great journal!!!!
> 
> THANKS!:lama:


 
i had a blast...thanks


----------



## buddogmutt

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Great growing Bud -- enjoy....
> 
> Peace


thank you...and i shall!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

tastyness said:
			
		

> Right behind you.
> 
> Nice job.  Gorgeous and inspirational.
> Looking forward to the update on yield.


 

lol...have fun and enjoy the fruits of your labor!!!


----------



## buddogmutt

yield update after cure....so a month or so....but i will post....and thanks to all for enjoying this ride....


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hey man, pass me some a that lambs bread will ya :48:

AWESOME !! :clap:


----------

